# POC VPD 2.0 Long/DH Knee VS TLD KG 5450



## ashk (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been lurking this forum for quite some time and I know there are countless threads regarding knee pads. I have a patellar subluxation (my kneecap doesn't slide within the groove), and the last thing I'm looking to do is injure my knees on a fall. I have narrowed it down to POC VPD 2.0 and Troy Lee Designs KG 5450. I get pain when my knees are in something real tight/constricted so I'm looking for a pad that adheres to my leg but isn't too restricting. I read one review regarding POC VPD and the individual stated that if someone has knee problems that they should stay away from that product. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Does anyone have similar issues?


----------



## YogiKudo (May 12, 2013)

Check out Demon.The best of the best IMO.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I have both. Started with the TLD pads, and got the short POC knee pads later. The TLD pads don't even come close to the same protection. The sides of your knees are completely unprotected by the TLDs and at the end of the day, I just didn't feel confident with them. 

As long as it's not too hot, the POCs have been wonderful. I don't wear them all the time, but when I'm in a new or very technical place, or just having a day when I need some extra confidence, I'm very glad I have them. Haven't reached for the TLDs since.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I, too, have both and strongly prefer the TLD. Pretty tough to take advice from strangers on this particular topic, though. Body fitment is critical.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

ashk said:


> Hey guys, I've been lurking this forum for quite some time and I know there are countless threads regarding knee pads. I have a patellar subluxation (my kneecap doesn't slide within the groove), and the last thing I'm looking to do is injure my knees on a fall. I have narrowed it down to POC VPD 2.0 and Troy Lee Designs KG 5450. I get pain when my knees are in something real tight/constricted so I'm looking for a pad that adheres to my leg but isn't too restricting. I read one review regarding POC VPD and the individual stated that if someone has knee problems that they should stay away from that product. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Does anyone have similar issues?


Hello, just wanted to give you my 2 cents. You are really talking about 2 different categories of knee protection. Our TLD 5450's are more of a lighter duty (Enduro if you will) guard so they are really meant for longer rides, not really meant for riding gravity in the bike park. You will be able to ride longer distances in the 5450, with better cooling and pedaling efficiency than the other brand you mention. Our new SEMENUK guard is more like that other brand, a little more gravity oriented, dirt jump, riding runs in the bike park sort of thing. So it depends on your riding, but you really are comparing 2 completely different pieces of protection.

Semenuk pad here
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/1289-12

We have some of our world cup DH riders in those 5450 pads (Gwin, Brosnan to name a few) and I don't really advocate that for the general consumer, but those guys are a different level and want the lightest, smallest, most ventilated pad they can get. Luca Shaw of SRAM/TLD racing chooses the Semenuk pad to race world cup DH in, and that is way more sane thinking! haha A lot of our Pro enduro riders are choosing the 5450 pads (Anne Caroling just won the opening round in 5450) and Jared Graves (2nd at the opening Enduro round) chooses our new Tbone pad.

Hope that helps, holler if you have any questions.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

No experience with the TLD's ( their stuff is usually good), but I've got the POC's. I destroyed my right knee a few years ago and like the extra protection. The POC's feel really nice, I forget they are on. No slippage or weird pinch points. Only downside is they slip on which requires the removal of shoes.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

i have the POC 2.0 ones, kinda thick black special foam stuff all around, and a plastic impact pad on the kneecap part.

If that's the ones you are asking about, they are beefy, and I would highly recommend them. They are articulated in a way, so they shouldn't bother you too much pedaling. they protect around half the shin (upper half).


----------



## ashk (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow! Thank you for the input everyone. Seems like POC is the best bet for me so I will give them a go and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

ashk said:


> Wow! Thank you for the input everyone. Seems like POC is the best bet for me so I will give them a go and let you guys know how it goes.


Well...how goes it?


----------



## ashk (Oct 21, 2013)

I ordered POC 2.0 DH in a small and they were way too tight and constricting. I should have gone with the mediums since I fell in between sizes but I figured since I'm a girl I would be able to get away with that size. I had to send them back and now I'm straying away from DH and will most likely try something else.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Older thread but I thought I'd kick in my experience. I got first the POC VPD 2.0 knee only (not long), then the TLD KG 5400. 

The POC feels like it offers a lot of protection, but it's very heavy, very hot, and irritated the back of my knees. Even sliding them down to my ankles for uphills, the weight was noticeable spinning. Still, they feel pretty burly, and I'd definitely lug them along if I go ride something hairy. They did stretch out a moderate amount.

The TLD feels like it offers much more minimal protection (especially on the side), but the frontal is adequate for normal stuff. I went over my handlebars on a curb with them (don't ask), and while I got a bit of a raspberry on the side of my knee from sliding, there was no bruise at all on the front where I impacted. They seem to breath pretty well, as I've worn them on several rides in 80+ degrees and don't bother to slide them down until my final climb out. They're so lightweight that I don't notice them on my legs when I do slide them down... which is nice, since it saves the hassle of pulling them off and stowing them in my pack. They do stretch out a lot though, so make sure you follow the size guide on the TLD website (it suggested a small, while I wore a medium in the POCs - I'm 5'10" 155#). My biggest complaint with them is that the plastic strip that covers the top of your shinbone creaks when it flexes until you break it in.


----------

